# Flora Care Plant Gro - Iron Enriched



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a few Amazons Swords in a 55G I've added this Flora Care Plant Gro - Iron Enriched. How often do I add this product?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

treat the whole tank , like how ever many cap fulls for the 55, then add 20 gallons worth every 2nd waterchange,


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Get an Iron test-kit.
Do some tests over time and learn how often, and what dosage your tank needs.
0,1-0,2 mg/l is generally the optimum for good plant-growth, but look for algaes, they will be soon to indicate if that's over-doing it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pterogho said:


> Get an Iron test-kit.
> Do some tests over time and learn how often, and what dosage your tank needs.
> 0,1-0,2 mg/l is generally the optimum for good plant-growth, but look for algaes, they will be soon to indicate if that's over-doing it.


 I second that!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm getting a little brown algae! What should I do to get rid of it??


----------



## MikeW (Nov 4, 2004)

Could over doing it with the plant food be toxic to the P's







?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> I'm getting a little brown algae! What should I do to get rid of it??


 Brown algae generally indicate poor light-quality or simply too little light.

Poor light-quality is common with old lights, as they loose the peaks of their spectrum, especially warm-white lights will, at the end of their life, give out a yellowish light only.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

MikeW said:


> Could over doing it with the plant food be toxic to the P's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've never heard of any troubles.
Except some algaes, blue-green algae, slime-algae or whatever they are called, can absorb free nitrogen, which they just as easily can rid themselves off, causing a ph-crash and sudden loss of O2.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have many plants I have 3 Amazon Swords. I also have the standard bulbs that came with my tank. How many hours would be enough for 1 day?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> I'm getting a little brown algae! What should I do to get rid of it??


 Plecos, or Otocinclus, if you piranhas won't eat them. Other than that: A razor.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Gumby said:


> PsychoLes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a little brown algae! What should I do to get rid of it??
> ...


 Thanks for the tip!!!


----------

